# why my crickets killed my locust !



## 13ollox (Jun 21, 2006)

tried to feed my mantis a locust for her lunch . but she wudnt take it . so i madea little cut in its abdomen and tried the juices but she was having none of it . so i thought hmmmm .. why let the locust die in my bin . and thought the crics might like it . within mins it had been ripped to shreds by my crickets . it was actually quite fasinatiing to watch this locust three times the size of my crickets get sliced and diced . it didnt even try defend itself . just got dragged about alot ! anyone else tried this ?

Neil


----------



## deanola (Jun 21, 2006)

ever watched black crickets in ther tub? their always killing each other!! i once decided to keep my brown and black crickets together in a tub, checked a couple of days later to find no brown crickets left?

another question, have you ever been bitten by and adult cricket, let me tell you if you havent, it drew blood!!! and when i pulled it off, it was clinging on so hard, the body came off with the head still attached to my finger!! :evil:


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 21, 2006)

i aint been bitten yet . and i hope not too now ! that sounds painfull . did you annoy it or something ?

Neil


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 22, 2006)

i bloody hate crickets.


----------



## deanola (Jun 22, 2006)

i picked it up out of its tub, was going to feed it to my ants! it just turned its head slightly and latched on, obviously in defence, but crickets are so aggressive! even in my mantis tanks which i always leave a few live food items in, they are allways dragging around and fighting over any carcasses they find!


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 22, 2006)

> ever watched black crickets in ther tub? their always killing each other!! i once decided to keep my brown and black crickets together in a tub, checked a couple of days later to find no brown crickets left?another question, have you ever been bitten by and adult cricket, let me tell you if you havent, it drew blood!!! and when i pulled it off, it was clinging on so hard, the body came off with the head still attached to my finger!! :evil:


all i can say is thankyou, my dad had a lizard that was fed on crickets and when getting a few crickets from the tub for it i dropped one coz i felt i had been bitten and when i claimed i'd dropped it coz it bit me i was told not to be silly it cant bite me

well this'll teach my dad


----------



## deanola (Jun 22, 2006)

they were well wrong, i know of a few people bitten by crickets, even last week i fed my dead leaf's a large cricket, i knew to big once i'd put it in but by then it was too late! the larger mantis grabbed it an it bit into the mantises forearm making a hole with bled mantis blood!!!

anyway, the mantis is fine and taught that cricket a dam good lesson!!


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 22, 2006)

oh now !!  A crics bit my mantis's arm before but not so it bled :shock: . it just nibbled it and the mantis moved its arm and clung on to the top of its head instead ! maybe you keep some rabid breed of cricket ?


----------



## deanola (Jun 22, 2006)

lol, the cricket i put in was too big, but until i put it in a saw it compared to the mantis it didnt, the mantis cleaned itself up, and then went a caught the cricket, though i got it by the back second time and the cricket had no chance, sweet revenge!!


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 22, 2006)

does its arm still have a hole in it ? or did the hole seal itself ? or what ?

Neil


----------



## deanola (Jun 22, 2006)

i think its a very small hole and has sealed itself, the mantis is using its arm as normal as though nothing had ever happended!


----------



## ThrAwNy (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL!

It happened to me once when transfering a large cricket it bite my finger so hard that when I pulled it's head got severed from it's body...BURK!!

I'm trying to switch to roaches so bad.


----------

